# Tackle by lure



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

rod - 7'-8.6' Heavy to very heavy (depending upon size of bait)
line - 25-30# Big Game
snap swivel with another snap swivel dropping down (to attach weight, if any) and swivel chain going to the leader (to catch weeds & minimize line twist)
leader - 2 section: 2' 50-60# + 4'-8' 50-60# fluorocarbon, each has snap swivel on back end, snap only on terminal end (use entire length for trolling, remove long section for casting or jigging, or when weeds aren't an issue -- size of long section depends on boat & tackle)
reel - Baitcaster (I use Penn 309 or Penn 209 on lighter rods)
lure - Crankbaits, bucktails, spinnerbaits, plastics, topwaters
target species - musky and pike


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Jnamo said:


> I would be afraid of gut hooking bass just letting a senko troll along like that...I would not recommend this practice


So , you must be one of those guys that lets 'em have it for ...say 20 minutes or so...
:yikes:
(I do NOT Troll them , rather toss them...)
Sea Nymph0 warned me that I'd be gut hooking fish with a #2 Octopus Hook riggin' the dreaded Senko "Wacky" style - and I fished a few contests this past season with him , as well as just 'goof - off' fishin' and I NEVER once had a deep hooked fish all year....
Lips , tongue , roof of mouth or inside wall of the jaw.

I used a Shimano Clarus 6 ' 6" MH Spinning Rod W/ a Shimano SpireX 2000FE , usually spooled with #20 Stren Super Braid & a 20LB FC leader around 3-5' .
I didn't "torture" the fish near death with light line or over played them , mostly just ripped their nuTz off and got 'em in the livewell...
Of course _THAT_ was _my_ prerogative .....
:lol:
I also use a 6' 10" Shimano Convergence MH casting rod to toss larger worms and with 3/8 worm weights , my choice of #30 braid (and the 20# FC leader) isn't much of an issue as far as my line floating.....

*Did we place???*
:evilsmile :evilsmile

No public walleye secrets here .....
:fish2:
j/k!!!

RAS


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Jnamo said:


> I guess you don't wacky rig your senko's?


Well, regular wacky rigging is right out on Lake St. Clair during bass season because of the _weeds_.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Jnamo said:


> I guess you don't wacky rig your senko's?
> 
> I catch in the ballpark of 200-300 bass a year on senko's. I only fish with one rod at a time and that rod is in my hands at all times. I probably gut hook a handful of bass per year. For someone to wacky rig a senko and throw it out to troll around, I cannot imagine "not" gut hooking a bass. My tournament partner fishes 3-4 days per week and fishes senkos more than anyone I know...He gut hooks a handful per year too...
> 
> ...


Thats a ballsey statement for a guy who dont know me, Incase you did not know it, in tournament fishing 1 rod at a time, no exceptions, no trolling no exceptions and Why wouldent it be in my hands? 
SO because I dont gut hook bass on a senko's I apparently dont or NEVER have rigged a senko wacky style??
Where do you get off anyway?
I said and will say it again, I HAVE NEVER GUT HOOKED A BASS ON A SENKO! is that clear enuff for you!
If you have or others have oh well so be it, and for the record, I do wacky rig on occasion, I fish WEEDY waters 99.99% of the time where a wacky rigged senko tends to get hooked up with weed's, I do not let them run with it, if you do and then gut hook the fish, then who's fault it that??

Sorry about the TUDE DUDE but maybe another time you wont try to THINK for me eh!

BD


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

> I do wacky rig on occasion, I fish WEEDY waters 99.99% of the time where a wacky rigged senko tends to get hooked up with weed's,


As I eluded to by my question of, "I guess you don't wacky rig your senkos." 



> Sorry about the TUDE DUDE but maybe another time you wont try to THINK for me eh!


Not sure how I was trying to THINK for anyone...



> Maybe you can enlighten me to your techniques and methods so I can learn something here...


To the contrary, I was asking you to think for me...

Sorry if I came off the wrong way, like I said, I fish senko's a lot and wacky rig 99.9% of the time. I was just amazed at how many people are not gut hooking fish. It is not like I gut hook all my fish...only about 2% or less. 
I would have to say that people who Texas rig their worms are having much better success at preventing gut hooks...

Tight Lines and I wish you continued success in your angling!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Back on topic, 
For Senko's I prefer a 7ft Medium action Baitcast rod with FAST tip, and An High Speed BURNER geared reel, and 30-40lb braided line with a long heavy leader usually 17-20lb Florocarbon, I use 3/0 EWG hooks for 4". and 4/0 EWG for 5.5" senko's, The bass usually hook them selves!
When wacky rigging I use the same setup but the hook is either a #1 or 1/0 Octupus hook, sometimes a rubber "O" ring is prefered, when the "O" ring is used I usually only hook around the ring its self and not put the hook into the senko!
Im sure others will use different setup's! Any set up that works for you is the rite setup!

Rod: 7ft MH EF
Reel: High speed/Burner
Line: Braided 30-40lb, w/17-20lb floro leader 6-10ft
Hook: 3/0-4/0 EWG and #1 or 1/0 Octupus hook(wacky riggin)
Species: Largmouth bass 5.5" Senko
Smallmouth bass 4" Senko


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Jnamo said:


> As I eluded to by my question of, "I guess you don't wacky rig your senkos."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was all me dude, 
Im getting a nasty cold and jumped off the handle a bit, after rereading your post i kind felt like I jumped your A Z Z, Sorry bout that! 
I do like the texas rigged senko better, not because of hookup ratio's or lack of gut hooking, but mostly because it GETS bit! 
I like the swimming action, not just on the verticle fall, but retreiving on a stop and go bottom drag! Hard to do that Wacky style!
Some here(MIS) will say a SENKO is a DO-Nuthin bait, I tend to disagree, but if theres 1 thing i do it's... I agree to disagree! OMG! LMAO

BD


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

If I feel the need to t-rig a senko I grab a Swimsenko instead. It swims really nice, and skips under docks well. Plus... they make it in my favorite color for the standard senkos! This is one reason I use a 1/0 Gamagatzu EWG hook. Can switch from whacky to t-rig in an instant. The 1/0 is big enough to t-rig if you need to (not the IDEAL hook, but it works).


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> If I feel the need to t-rig a senko I grab a Swimsenko instead. It swims really nice, and skips under docks well. Plus... they make it in my favorite color for the standard senkos! This is one reason I use a 1/0 Gamagatzu EWG hook. Can switch from whacky to t-rig in an instant. The 1/0 is big enough to t-rig if you need to (not the IDEAL hook, but it works).


LOL as many rod's and reel's that you have and still you need a multitasking rig? he he he Just rig up BOTH and be done with it!
Just picking!

BD


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Truly appreciate all the information thus far. I'll begin compiling it into one single post for future reference - 
Still hoping to get some set ups for:
Buzzbaits
Frogs
Top waters/Original Floaters
Poppers
Husky Jerks
Tail Dancers
X-Raps 
Lipless Cranks (rattlin raps)

...and a couple more panfish set ups. Really appreciate the Pike/Musky post above. As for the Walleye secrets - there has to be a couple generic setups for walleye trolling. Yes?


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

fishinthed said:


> rod - 7'-8.6' Heavy to very heavy (depending upon size of bait)
> line - 25-30# Big Game
> snap swivel with another snap swivel dropping down (to attach weight, if any) and swivel chain going to the leader (to catch weeds & minimize line twist)
> leader - 2 section: 2' 50-60# + 4'-8' 50-60# fluorocarbon, each has snap swivel on back end, snap only on terminal end (use entire length for trolling, remove long section for casting or jigging, or when weeds aren't an issue -- size of long section depends on boat & tackle)
> ...


Any chance you might have a photo of this leader set up including the leader chain? I sometimes fish some pretty weedy lakes and would like to troll, but the baits load up so fast with weeds. I need to target around 15' in depth.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

My topwater rod is what I refered to earlier as my RIPBAIT rod!
Works well for medium to smallish baits including popers and twitchin/ripbaits.
To recap, I use 1 of 2 rods for this, both are Spinning rod's, 6'6" & 7', keep in mind the shorter 6'6" rod will assist in twitchin the smaller baits, less movement, and the 7' for more of the RIPPIN action, yes I rip POPPERS too.
Meduim action w/fast to mod fast tip, line I prefer Braided in 10-12lb for castability, and may on clear water and high sky's day's use a florocarbon leader, usually not necsarilly needed most day's esp in low light conditions! 
For larger minnow baits such as a #7 or larger RAPALA, or say a Super spook Jr or LC Sammy, I will opt for a baitcasting rig, usually again a 7' medium w/fast tip, but the line will be heavier, 15-20 lb braided with 14-17 lb florocarbon leader, These baits typically are heavier and easier to cast with BC rig's!

BD


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

bassdisaster said:


> My topwater rod is what I refered to earlier as my RIPBAIT rod!
> Works well for medium to smallish baits including popers and twitchin/ripbaits.
> To recap, I use 1 of 2 rods for this, both are Spinning rod's, 6'6" & 7', keep in mind the shorter 6'6" rod will assist in twitchin the smaller baits, less movement, and the 7' for more of the RIPPIN action, yes I rip POPPERS too.
> Meduim action w/fast to mod fast tip, line I prefer Braided in 10-12lb for castability, and may on clear water and high sky's day's use a florocarbon leader, usually not necsarilly needed most day's esp in low light conditions!
> ...


rod - 6'6" med w/ fast tip
line - 10-12# braid (clear water = flouro leader)
reel - spinning
lure - twitching smaller baits

rod - 7' med w/ fast to moderately fast tip
line - 15-20# braid w/ 14-17# flouro leader
reel - spinning
lure - #7 Rapalas and larger, Super Spook, LC Sammy


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

OK, Flash, here 'tis (everything left to right):

Main line to 1st (short) leader section (2 variations - I think the bottom one with the split ring is less likely to pull apart at the 1st snap):








Sinker is attached to the dropped snap swivel to adjust depth based on the bait, weight, and line out. This mess catches a lot of weeds and keeps line twist down with the most savage bucktail.

1st (short) leader section terminal to 2nd (long) leader section butt:









Snap with preferred knot:








I use as small a snap as possible (Opti-Tackle: 50#/size 32 for 50# leader, 75#/size 33 for 60# leader, which are quite small by musky/pike standards), and this is the knot I've found least likely to slip with a line thicker than the snap. Knot holds itself together, not depending upon friction from the snap itself. I'm one of those old-fashioned geezers that still thinks minimizing visibility_ counts._


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

sfw1960 said:


> I used a Shimano Clarus 6 ' 6" MH Spinning Rod W/ a Shimano SpireX 2000FE , usually spooled with #20 Stren Super Braid & a 20LB FC leader around 3-5' .
> I didn't "torture" the fish near death with light line or over played them , mostly just ripped their nuTz off and got 'em in the livewell...
> Of course _THAT_ was _my_ prerogative .....
> :lol:
> I also use a 6' 10" Shimano Convergence MH casting rod to toss larger worms and with 3/8 worm weights , my choice of #30 braid (and the 20# FC leader) isn't much of an issue as far as my line floating.....


rod - 6'6" MH
line - 20# Braid w/ 20# flouro leader
reel - 2000 Shimano Spirex FE spinning
lure - 
target species -

rod - 6'10" MH
line - 30# braid w/ 20# flouro leader
reel - baitcaster
lure - worms w/ 3/8 worm weights
target species - Bass


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is what I have so far:

rod - 6' light (graphite 86million modulus)
line - 4# clear Stren
reel - 1000 series shimano spinning
lures - worms (#6 long shank gold hook), plastics, jig heads, small cranks
target species &#8211; panfish

rod - 7' med action
line - 20# powerpro
reel - baitcaster
lure - inline spinner 1/4 to 5/8 oz.
target species - sm mouth bass

rod - 7'-7'6" medium
line - 15# powerpro w/ 6' of 8-10# P-line Floro leader
reel - 
lure - Senko
target species - Bass

rod - 7' medium
line - 8-12# braided w/ 6-10# mono leader 6-9' length
reel -
lure - splitshotting, dropshotting, 1/4-1/8 jigs
target species &#8211; Bass

rod - 6'6" light
line - 6# mono
reel - 2500 series spinning
lure - tube
target species - sm mouth Bass

rod - 6'9" Med light extra fast
line - 8# Flouro XT
reel - 2000 series spinning
lure - plastics 

rod - 7' fast action
line - 10# flouro XT
reel - 2500 series spinning
lure - crankbaits and heavier jigs


rod - 6'10" Med Heavy
line - 20# mono
reel - baitcaster
lure - spinner baits
target species &#8211; Bass


Rod - 6'6" M-MH Fast tip
Line - 10-17 lb braided
Leader - 6-9 ft florocarbon
Bait - Jerkbait/ripbait
Specise All!


rod - 7' MH
line - 20-30# PowerPro (12-14# Flouro in gin clear water)
reel - 7:1 baitcaster
lure - Senko
target species - Bass


rod - 7' Heavy (St Croix)
line - 50# PowerPro
reel - Baitcaster (Quantum)
lure - Jigs
target species &#8211; Bass


Rod: 7ft MH EF
Reel: High speed/Burner
Line: Braided 30-40lb, w/17-20lb floro leader 6-10ft
Hook: 3/0-4/0 EWG and #1 or 1/0 Octupus hook(wacky riggin)
Species: Largmouth bass 5.5" Senko
Smallmouth bass 4" Senko


rod - 6'6" med w/ fast tip
line - 10-12# braid (clear water = flouro leader)
reel - spinning
lure - twitching smaller baits

rod - 7' med w/ fast to moderately fast tip
line - 15-20# braid w/ 14-17# flouro leader
reel - spinning
lure - #7 Rapalas and larger, Super Spook, LC Sammy
[/COLOR]​

rod - 6'6" MH
line - 20# Braid w/ 20# flouro leader
reel - 2000 Shimano Spirex FE spinning
lure - 
target species - 

rod - 6'10" MH
line - 30# braid w/ 20# flouro leader
reel - baitcaster
lure - worms w/ 3/8 worm weights
target species - Bass


rod - 6'6" medium fiberglass/graphite
line - 30# powerpro w/ 20# invis-i-leader
reel - 4500 series Shimano (symetre) spinning
lures - large spoons, stick baits, in-line spinners
target species - Pike



rod - 5'6" Heavy (special purpose Musky rod)
line - 20# mono (clear) w/ 24" wire leader w/beads and blade
reel - Penn large round levelwind
lures - Large spoons, stickbaits, double treble marabou in-line spinners
target species - Musky/Pike

rod - 7'-8.6' Heavy to very heavy (depending upon size of bait)
line - 25-30# Big Game
snap swivel with another snap swivel dropping down (to attach weight, if any) and swivel chain going to the leader (to catch weeds & minimize line twist)
leader - 2 section: 2' 50-60# + 4'-8' 50-60# fluorocarbon, each has snap swivel on back end, snap only on terminal end (use entire length for trolling, remove long section for casting or jigging, or when weeds aren't an issue -- size of long section depends on boat & tackle)
reel - Baitcaster (I use Penn 309 or Penn 209 on lighter rods)
lure - Crankbaits, bucktails, spinnerbaits, plastics, topwaters
target species - musky and pike


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

fishinthed said:


> OK, Flash, here 'tis (everything left to right):
> 
> Main line to 1st (short) leader section (2 variations - I think the bottom one with the split ring is less likely to pull apart at the 1st snap):
> 
> ...


Thanks - nice pics by the way. A picture really is a great help.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

You're welcome, Flash.

This thread is _really_ making me itch to get out on the water and catch some of them toothy critters...

BTW, I didn't mention the _action_ of the musky/pike rods. I prefer sort of a "measured curve," what one might call "medium fast." Though I have one 7'4" "broom handle" that excels in cold weather when I'm running slower, and need the "backbone" to hook the fish with the 10+ inch baits.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

fishinthed said:


> You're welcome, Flash.
> 
> This thread is _really_ making me itch to get out on the water and catch some of them toothy critters...


I know what you mean. A local K-Mart has nearly all their fishing stuff on clearance. Lots of $1 items (line, hooks, weights, swivels, etc). Picked up a size 13 Jointed X-Rap (shad - silver/black) for $10. I think I'm going back tonight for the Perch one. 50# sinking braid - $10. Yeppper, I'm ready to get the boat out of storage and get crackin. This has been a long winter. Fortunately April is only a month away.

http://www.lakemichiganangler.com/store/Rapala_Xrap_Jointed__13_Slashbait.htm


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

^^^ Those X-Rap jointed shads are _great_ baits for all kinds of toothy critters, from big walleyes to pike and muskies. Excellent when fished with a slashing, stop and go retrieve, and great for a surface "injured baitfish" presentation, as they have a slow float (though sometimes they spring leaks, and become slow sinkers) :rant:.

I just picked up some Long As and a Kick Tail minnow at Lakeside. I'll be out there as soon s there's clear water...


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

if you check out bassboatcentral (.com) and go into the Rod and Reel forum there are about 10-12 stickies of "preferred setup for X" with about 6 pages of peoples opinions... good eye opener to see how differently people fish. 

That said, blank taper, power and action all play an important role with length typically being a secondary factor mostly determined by angler size, comfort, blank weight, etc. There's a million things to consider other than just specs on a sheet and i could go on and on about them... it'd take 2 pages of posts about it. The key is to identify the important factors based on the technique and go from there. Rodbuilding.org has a lot of good info as well if you search the archives.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

thedude said:


> if you check out bassboatcentral (.com) and go into the Rod and Reel forum there are about 10-12 stickies of "preferred setup for X" with about 6 pages of peoples opinions... good eye opener to see how differently people fish.


Thanks. Checking them out and looks like the kind of info I'm intersted in.

One of the things I've noticed about various setups and I'll use spinnerbaits as an example - many anglers use very similar rod/reel/line combinations; like KVD who uses a 6'10" MH rod, baitcaster reel and 20# mono. The posts I read, use a Med to MH rod between 6'6" and 7', baitcaster reels and 14-20# mono. I have a Med baitcaster rod with 17# mono. Guess what rod/reel/line I am going to start using with spinners and buzzbaits? This is the value for me.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Froggin

rod - 7'-7'6" MH
line - 40-65# braid
reel - baitcaster
lure - frogs
target species - Bass


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Crankbaits

rod - 6'6"-7'6" Medium
line - 10-12# Trilene XT
reel - baitcaster
Lure - crankbaits
target species - Bass


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Jigs

rod - 6'6"-7'6" Medium
line - 10-20# Flouro or 50-65# braid
reel - baitcaster
lure - jig heads (round/football/etc)
target species - Bass


----------



## trwest (Feb 23, 2009)

Is there anyone that uses the Stren Sonic Braid line? Possibly w/ a spinning reel? Also what size/colors of senkos are good for bass (probably too general of a question)? I have never fished senkos usually the only plastic I usually use are Powerbait lizards. Thanks


----------

